# Trapped gas



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi I wanted to ask if what I'm doing is "safe" for pelvic floor since I have SIJD I have my pelvic floor unstable.So, I'm taking a breath in and than slowly squeezing my stomach in to a flat position while I pull up the pelvic floor what do you think? It's helping me with that issue of trapped gas ( I was to a pelvic pt but didn't talk on this matter) I suffer too much I wish I could get more sleep


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask your Dr or Chiro to be sure.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Girl---i have SIJD too--but i think mine is a little different from yours. my sacrum is unstable and it goes out either to the right or to the left--usually to the right. after fifteen physical therapy sessions and countless corrections, the therapist (at my suggestion) recommended wearing a sacroiliac belt and finally that held me in place--thank goodness! what a vast relief! i saw a back doc and he also said it was the best thing for me . i wear it 24/7. it is a bit uncomfortable to wear because i'm ibs-c and have a lot of bloat and backed up stool which the belt can put a bit of pressure on but i still find that easier to endure than all the non stop si pain. of course you'd most definitely want to ask your doc or chiro about this. i definitely wouldn't start wearing a belt without their advice. if your si joint goes out differently than mine does, it might not help and could even make it worse. or maybe you've already tried a belt? anyway--here's a link to amazon --shows the belt i bought--just to give you some idea of what it's like if you don't already know.. http://www.amazon.com/Serola-New-Sacroiliac-Belt/dp/B000NIESBGalso---i too have found that slowly squeezing my stomach down into a flat position--like you described--often helps relieve gas. this was one of the core strenghtening exercises my pt recommended to me to help with the si joint. but again, like bq said--you'd want to ask your doc to make sure it's ok for you..good luck to you. i truly understand about the sijd pain. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks BQ and Annie, Annie, My God this is the first time I'm seeing someone write the exact thing I'm suffer from, I've been to a lot of orthopedics that hadn't idea what on earth is my problem, they said it's only in my mind since the Mri's I did, didn't show nothing though after thinking months about that I'm sure something is WRONG THERE, it can be the soft tissues since Mri didn't check it or something else I don't know.I'd feel this devastated feeling of an unstable sacrum going to left and right, as something that connected to a stand and just and slightly rotates on it- than I'll feel the rectum also unstable MORE before I have BM it's so crazy since I hadn't any of these feeling before the SIJD- Please tell me did you do any tests who could explain this problem? I was used to sit in a bad posture due to Ibs problems, period etc (My Mom has a hand in this but it's for another topic)Do you feel your hip joint unstable as well? It makes me feel sick only to feel all these strange unstable movements in my body if you know any forum where people are going trough the same problems please let me know... Non of the 7 PT I went to could understand what I'm talking about, and the Chiropract was a fraud.I can feel the sacrum bone of the lower back just pulled out but who will believe me? All this SIJD makes me to have less control on leaky gas I'm going trough hell.With that belt, is there any dangerous it might cause pelvic floor problems? I'm using for now a scarf that I wrap around the SIJ, and trying to get in the hip joint as well sorry for my English I couldn't believe my eyes you wrote my own problem


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I went to a Belts store some time ago and I'm almost sure I tried this belt but still felt the sitting bones aren't stable while sitting I wanted to cry, but maybe I had to give it another try? maybe it was too loosen on me? This problem keeps me big time out from having normal life, added to the IBS Issues


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

was your sacral bone (si joint) in place when you tried it on? i know you have to be in place or else the belt will make you feel worse. and ideally you lie down to put the belt on i guess because that way it's easier to get it strapped really tight. although i always put it on while standing up. i can get it tight enough that way. best thing to do is get the belt and go to physical therapy, doc or chrio and have he/she make sure you're in place and then they put the belt on for you when you're lying down. or maybe they have sample belts there that you can try before buying--my pt did.or if you get the belt --take it home, lie down right away and strap it on. some say do a correction first (one your pt taught you) to make sure you're in place, then lie down and put it on.personally, i have to take my belt off before having a bowel movment--can't go with it on--and switch belts after showering so i'll have a dry one and i do all of this while standing up because it seems easier and so far has worked and i'ven't gone out of place...knock wood.or it may be your si joint dysfunction is different than mine and that belt doesn't help...maybe a different one would. you could ask your doc, chiro or physical therapist. you def want their guidance with all this.good luck. i really do hope you can find something to help you.. sijd is miserable...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh and another thing--when i first got my belt, i took it to the pt, he corrected me and put it on. but i was still in horrible pain for about two weeks or so afterward. during this time i was still going to pt twice a week and they kept checking me and i was still in place. they told me the belt was working--it was keeping me in place but i was having so much pain because the muscles and ligaments surrounding the joint were very inflamed because i had been out of place for so long. they said the belt holds you in place which allows the muscles and ligaments to heal and that it might be a few weeks before i'd feel better. and yes it did take quite a while but finally i did feel better.but again you'd want to work with your chiro, pt or doc on all this.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie, something from the symptoms I described here sound familiar to you? At the moment I'm in a bad depression because of this situation I feel like a 80 years old. When I tried the Belt- yes I had the Si bone out of place and still have, I didn't think to go with that to the PT because non of them could understand me so I lost the hope with them... I think I had to buy it and trying it while I'm lying down but as I recall you can't sit with that right? I'm glad you got the situation under control, Did you take any medication for the flamed tissues? sometimes the bones of the sacrum hurt like hell That's what I feel on the Si bone when I'm trying to sleep on my back.I can feel the "wings" bone from two sides of the sacrum turning, I'm so sad because of this situation I just want to sit normally is that too much of asking, thanks Annie for your kind help


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i just now noticed i hadn't answered your earlier post.first--no it's NOT all in your mind--i just hate it when docs say/think that!!! that's what my primary care doc thought too--that i was just making a big deal about a muscle sprain. i asked to go to physical therapy and thank goodness he let me go there because it was the therapist who diagnosed sijd. she knew right away from looking at my back and feeling around what the problem was. and from what i've read and what she told me, sijd usually does not show up on mri's or xrays--just like you said--you are right.also from what i've read--yes some people do use a scarf or just a regular belt to hold it in place. i have a luggage strap that works quite well also. some people find wearing a girdle or tight bike shorts helps too.and yes it is miserable. yes i felt like my hip was unstable also.and don't know about the belt making pelvic floor problems worse--wish i could answer that for you but i can't. i'm so sorry you've been having so many problems getting it diagnosed. sorry that your phys therapists can't see it. i'm so thankful mine did-don't know what i'd have done if they hadn't. the pain is unbearable and constant 24/7. no one should have to live in such pain.i did google hypermobile sacrum and sijd and a few othere things and came up with these websites: the second on is super good. he has tons of info on there and google his name, don tigny, for more info. http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/buttocks/sacroiliac.htm http://www.thelowback.com/fix.htm#cdhere's some back forum links: there are additional threads to read in this forum--scroll down to the bottom... http://www.healthboards.com/boards/showthread.php?t=562569&highlight=ilium http://www.healthboards.com/boards/showthread.php?t=586085i really do hope you can get a knowledgable doc/chiro/phys. therapist to help you. do you have any back clinics or sports injury clinics around? how frustrating that you can't get help. hope you can get help soon--praying for you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi--now to answer you more recent post.oh yes all your symptoms sound like mine. and right--constant intense pain--sitting, atanding, lying down--all pain. no relief. i had all that too.don't know what you mean about not sitting with the belt? you do have to wear it 24/7 once you've been corrected and have it on. i only take mine off to have a bowel mevement (can relax enough with it on) and after a shower since the belt gets all wet and heavy in the shower. i have two belts and once i get out of the shower, i switch to a dry one.medication. well my primary care doc wanted to give me opiods for the pain but i absolutely cannot take opiods (tramadol, vicodin etc) because of my constipation. so all i took was daypro--it's an NSAID. it didn't help much. i think it maight have taken the edge off the pain but that's about it. and i also used those heat wraps--like thermo care heat wraps. they helped more than daypro i think. i wore the heat wraps everyday all day long. i found that some over the counter brands worked longer than thermo care which usually wears off after 8-9 hours. they are nice because you can wear thme under your clothes. hope you can find them (heat wraps) where you are. what country are you in?i really feel for you. yes--you're right about feeling like you're 80. i felt that way too--you are way too young to have to suffer with such pain.and i also feel for you because it sounds like your mom is really making your life miserable as well. you so deserve her love and support. she should be helping you!!! what is arong with her!! i really wish you had someone in your life who loves and cares for you and gives you help and support...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh and i just want to say-don't try to do any of the corrections yourself until a doc or physical therapist shows you first how to do them. that's very important--if the corrections are not done properly, they can make things worse. when looking for a good physical therapist---ask if he/she is trained in sijd and specifically in sacral corrections---they use a technique called muscle energy to do these corrections. also make sure they know how to correct a hypermobile sacrum and work with sijd. not all are trained in this. i went to a physical therapy center at my hospital and there were several pt's there who didn't have a clue what to do with me--they'd simply never been trained in it.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie,I'd like to describe more of my symptoms, when I'm sitting or lying down I CAN feel my pelvic tilt........ like if I squeeze the buttock immediately the pelvic moves forward or backward have you ever felt this kind of symptoms? It's like I'm sitting inside of something I can't feel the sitting area normally....... I really think to live like that is not livingI'll go to check the sites- I don't know about back clinics I have been to many orthopedic who take care to back issues but non understood my problem I have been to sports injury clinic, to one clink and either there, I'm from Israel and unfortunately the problem of unstable pelvic, Sijd is not known here...I meant that if you want to sit with a belt on you is that possible? Because also when I'm sitting I'd feel my pelvic unstable, I have been to a chiropractor who done some correction but nothing helped me, I'm trying to do exercises for the pelvic I find on the internet and I hope for any relief I'm living a nightmare maybe this kind I feel I have a very complex problem 



 problem is that it's very hard to know who PT knows about SIJD, next month I have turn for a joint orthopedic I'm thinking to print some stuff in English so maybe He'll know what to do with me, and yes My Mom makes my life miserable I deserve better Mom, I just hate her because she is the reason I got to this situation thanks Annie


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Girl.. i didn't really feel what you described about feeling the pelvic tilt--but we're all different and your si problem could be a bit different than mine.i have a hypermobile sacrum. it shifts (rotates) from left to right and right to left. for some reason--possibly my age and also the fact that i have mitochondrial disease-- my muscles and ligaments can no longer hold it in place--even though i have been exercising my core muscles like the pt's showed me. when my sacrum rotates out of place, it sticks there and i have severe intense pain 24/7. the pt's would use the muscle energy corrections to put it back in place. now the belt holds it in place --for the moment at least--some people go out even with a belt.i can now sit with the belt because the belt holds me in place. before the belt--when i was out of place--everything gave me much pain--sitting, lying down, walking--everything.i really wish you were able to find a physical therapist or some one who is qualified to diagnose and treat you. you need to have someone manuever you back into place and then strap the belt on so you stay in place. and then they can show you exercises to strenghten your core etc to help keep you in place and then maybe you can slowly be weaned off the belt.. and yes it is like living in a nightmare and yes it is a very comlex problem. good luck with the joint orthopedic. that's a great idea--printing out things for him to read. that should help a lot i really hope he can help you!! my heart really goes out to you. you are in my prayers.did you put a photo in your post? or something? i couldn't see it because i don't have a very high speed internet where i live...i can't download some photos.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just had another thought--although maybe you've already done this. maybe try telling your doc that you have a hypermobile sacrum--or a rotated sacrum--a sacral rotation. i'm just thinking maybe in israel sijd goes by a different name? telling them your sacral bone is rotated might make it clearer?? just a wild guess--trying to think of things to help you get the point across to your docs...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie God bless you for trying to help meI didn't add a photo I've added a video for a tiled pelvic but I'll try to do something else with the exercises I thought doing the exercises because I have nothing to lose I just go with my inner feeling I must to do something I can't not live like this anymore. I'd feel my abdominals so weak I can feel the sij just turning around like something there falls down and up like a gum...I'm Trying to write down every single strange thing that I feel and Boy it's so many things. Yes this is exactly what I feel with this hypermobile sacrum, Do you have your pelvic floor muscles stable? My PT for floor muscles gave me exrecises and at least here I have an improvement. Can you tell me who told you and how it has been discovered you have problems with the ligaments? The most logical thing is to think what hold the joint stable? If it's only the ligaments then I really think I need Mri but to the ligaments area since I never done it I hope I'll be able to buy that belt I really need something that will hold my hip joint in place- does the belt hold well the bone of the pelvic? I had a serious fight with my mother (Again) also my sister is on her side, they will tell me to go working while I know I can't when I have this bad Sijd, I want them trying to sit for hours when all the area is not stable. This pelvic situation happened because of her, imagine that you're in your room, and she will take the volume of the Tv off just to hear your issues with the Ibs, or the same she will do once I need to go to the tiolet I couldn't be relax even in my own room knowing she is "listening to me" My God she's insane.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

annie7 said:


> just had another thought--although maybe you've already done this. maybe try telling your doc that you have a hypermobile sacrum--or a rotated sacrum--a sacral rotation. i'm just thinking maybe in israel sijd goes by a different name? telling them your sacral bone is rotated might make it clearer?? just a wild guess--trying to think of things to help you get the point across to your docs...


I need to be sure if we sit on the sacrum or on the pubis bone? I remember that I told to one PT I feel my sacrum rotrate he asked me HOW I KNOW THIS? Well I can feel it... I'll write it down thanks Annie everytime I need to think so deeply how to explain these problems Do you have an image of a sacral bone so I'll be sure if I know how it looks?


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not a doctor but I'm trying to understand after all something is so wrong with my pelvicIs that logical when we sit we would sit on the pubic area? I've added an image http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/pubicv.jpgI know we sit on the tailbone so it's a bit confusing


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie, here it's a belt for the back area but they show it on the sij area (They say it's for the sacroiliac joint) ... Do you have the belt on that area like in the image?http://www.aa-orthopedics.co.il/var/10754/402781-sarola_new%20copy.jpg


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Girlyes, that image in your last post is just like the belt i have and that's exactly how i wear it, over the si area to hold the sacrum in place..the link you posted is a good picture of the pelvis and shows the sacral bone--it's labeled "sacrum" and also shows the si joints. i really don't have any better picture than that one. this past summer i researched a little bit of info online on hypermobile sacrum but i didn't save any of my links--the only ones i have are the ones i posted earlier in this thread. sorry--wish i had more info for you. but that is a good picture of the sacrum that you have.one of my pt's told me she had a hypermobile sacrum and she could feel it "go out" --so what you told your pt --when you said you could feel yours rotate-- is true! he doesn't sound like a very good pt--he doesn't listen to his patient.i'm afraid i can't answer your question about sitting on the pubic area, tailbone etc--sorry.. i don't know anything about that.and i don't really know if my pelvic floor muscles are stable. my pt's didn't mention anything about that to me. my gyn doc always tells me i have strong pelvic floor muscles. but i don't know anything about how that relates to the sacrum.my back doc and one of the pt's mentioned the ligaments to me--said they were weakened and damaged from when the sacrum was rotated--the rotation stretched them out of shape and injured them and hurt the muscles as well.. they said the ligaments, muscles would eventually heal now that i am back in place with the belt holding me in. i didn't have any tests for ligaments. not sure ligament damage would show up on tests???wish i could answer more of your questions--they are very good questions . i really wish you could find a good doc or pt--they could answer your questions for you. sorry i can't. but when you go see the ortho doc, print out these questions and ask him. i hope and pray he can help you.and i'm so very sorry about your family situation and your mom. she is terrible! she should be loving you and supporting you and finding docs who can help you. you shouldn't have to be going through all this on your own, especially with her being so cruel to you. you have more than enough to deal with, with all your health problems--you certainly don't need a mother like that. and you're right--no way can you work and sit down all day with your sijd. sitting is so very painful when the sacral bone is rotated. you need to take a break from work and rest until you can find a good doc, pt to help you.you are in my prayers. i do hope you can find some relief soon! and i wish your mother would change and be loving and supportive to you.hugs to you--and praying for you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just thought to add---some (if not all--don't know) osteopathic docs know about sacral rotation and how to manuever it back in place. do you have any osteopaths you can go to? they should be able to help. you could do an internet search for one in your area. i googled "sacral rotation tel aviv" and got a number of links---looks like there are docs there--at the university and and at least one medical center--that have some knowledge of this. are you close to tel aviv? or you could try searching the internet using "sacral rotation" and your city or nearby cities. i'm thinking a major university hospital should have qualified docs...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm so afraid I'll buy this belt and the PT won't know how to put it right, I'm going to print the picture where it has the belt around the sacrum so no doctor will dare to tell me there is not such thing as "Belt for the pelvic".About feeling the muscles floor unstable, before a BM, sometimes I'd feel the rectum pulls down because when I have the Sij unstable -what that supposed to hold stable the pelvic floor. I'm working on the pelvic floor with exercises.I have been to my gyn today she seems hopeless and really don't know how to help me. I'm on a birth control pills I told her that in no way there is a connection to my situation of the sij, she told me that she hope I'll find relief soon, I told her that I got into bad depression because of this situation. She asked me how is it like? Is it hard walking? I told her that yes, it's hard to talk, to lie down on the back, I can't sit normally, it's just so devastating I told her that I make myself return and doing the exercises I must not give up... I told her I checked on the internet and it seems aboard the problems of unstable Pelvic is so familiar not like in Israel I must to think so well how I come to explain once the doc ask me "What's your problem"I don't know with what to begin... I just told her my pelvic is not stable and I can really feel it, it makes my muscles in the low back to move, spsam do you have something similiar? the muscles "moves" in the lower back? DO you know the bridge exercise? Can you do it? I can't my legs will be pulled away, it's like my pelvic stay still can you tell me what exercises you go for the sacral rotation?I can feel my tailbone moves as well so I thought it's connected to the sacrum and if I have an unstable sacrum then for sure I'd feel that way My God I'm not a doctor and I have to think all in my own how I'm finding my way out of this nightmare.I heard about Osteopaths but it's only in Haifa, it's only a private treatment here in Israel and I have no way to get there it's so expensive and I'm not working...Like I said before maybe because that the ligaments are the holders of the sij so then they thought it was very weak in your pelvic I'm glad the belt helps you.Oh want to hear something really good from her? She told me once "Keep going to the docs you like it!" Let me tell you Annie she doesn't deserve my forgiveness because of her I suffer so much, Sij problems. I don't think I'll talk about her more I'm sick of her thanks Annie...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is one video I've found some months ago and once I showed it to my sister who didn't believed me, she seemed to change her mind and maybe yes, something is wrong with my pelvic. She told me "Stop with it this sentations you get it's because of your fisure... Oh please... what a damn family I have.There are two things that can explain better what I feel one it's on 3:59 who will believe me this what I feel? On 3:32 I can feel the muscles move...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iwmcCw4bAw


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Girlsorry--i can't get videos, u-tube etc on my computer because we can't get high speed internet out where i live. so i couldn't view the video.and so sorry you can't get your docs to understand what you are talking about--with the unstable pelvic. have you tried telling them specifically that you have a sacral rotation--a rotated sacrum? that might sound a little more specific--because it describes the specific bone that is involved--the sacral bone--and what has happened to it---so it might be easier for them to understand. my docs and pt's all called it a sacral rotation or rotated sacrum. although maybe the terminology is different in your country??yes that's a good idea to print srticles out and take them into the docs so they can see what you're talking about. sounds like you've found some good info online. here's a couple links i found that are good: http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/96054-treatment http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/buttocks/sacroiliac.htmas far as exercises. the exercises my pt's gave me were just basic ones to strenghten the core muscles which would hopefully help hold the sacrum in place. but they didn't work for me (maybe because i have mitochondrial disease) so the back specialist told me to wear the belt all the time. the back doc said you only do the core strenghtening exercises once your sacrum has been put back into place--once it's stable--you don't do them when in pain and when the sacrum is out or you could make things worse. sorry i don't have any links about exercises online. the pt's gave me printed out sheets. you have to have the pt's or docs work with you and personally show you the exercises--this is very important--otherwise if you don't do them properly you can make things worse. i really wish you could find a doc or pt to help you---that's what you need--that's the first step. you definitely don't want to do the bridge exercise until your sacrum is back in place.oh yes--your mother is really cruel to you. i wish your pelvic floor pt would talk to your mom and explain to her all the damage she's done to you and make her understand that she's go to change!! but i suppose your mom wouldn't listen anyway...so sorry you have a mother like that. you deserve far better!!!when my sacrum was out, i didn't have a sense of the muscle moving---just pain pain pain...but we're all different in how we experience things and our bodies are all different too. my pt told me when hers went out, she could feel it (the sacrum bone) moving.i'm so sorry you haven't yet been able to find a doc or pt to help you. you mentioned you'll be going to see an ortho doc. print out all the info you can and show it to him at your appointment. that should help.. wishing you all the best.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

scarlett--no i'm sorry i don't know anything about that but it's worth a try--sounds promising. you never know if something will work til you've tried it. good luck! hope it works for you.sorry the peristeen system didn't work out for you. but at least you tried it! good for you! it takes a lot of courage to try new things but it's the only way to find out if they'll work.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

scarlett21 said:


> http://www.healthstore.uk.com/p415754/hubner-silicea-gastrointestinal-gel-500ml.htmli bought this to day to see if might help what you think


Hi Scarlett How are you?I never heard about this, but it seems that it cover a lot of problems did it help you? I can try to ask my Gastro doc when I see her...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie I forgot you can't see the video it's just that there it shows what I think or feel that happening in my damn pelvic. I don't understand what is the sacral bone I know the doc will tell me, the new doc, "How do you know it is this bone"? I'll check the links thanks a lot, I need to check more about it to understand 100% about it. This morning I was trying to sleep on my back, I had around my pelvic the usual veil I wrapped my pelvic just like you saw on that great image, there was less pain but still things there were moving, this is insane everytime I feel these movements. It's like the lumbar which is connected to the pelvic was trying to pulled out I CANT FEEL IT- do you feel the same thing something is wrong with the lumbar?Also if I'm not wrong, the iliac bones those two big "wings" we sit on them were moving as well... If someone will rest his hand on my lower back while I'm in my bed he could feel all the muscles there moving... The thing is that the docs never talked about any rotation I might have, because there is no cracks in my pelvic sure there aren't crack it's just unstable and who knows what problems I might have with the ligaments or soft tissue why they never talk about these things? I'll go to this new doctor with a very low expectations, I thought maybe to take with me the video I saw on Youtube, and asking him if he wouldn't mind to see it I'm worried about the comment I might get from him "Don't tell me what to do" but I'm so hopeless by now. I'll tell the doc that it's not in my head because how it comes once I have the veil around my pelvic the movements are LESS? I need the belt but the seller in the store I went to is so antipathetic and I'm afraid not to do a mistake I'll see what to do. Can you sit straight without feeling the abds hurting in the belly area? I have noticed that once I sit straight there will be less movement in the pelvic, but not always, how strange...I see, so like I thought, the PT didn't have a clue and gave me to do a bridge I couldn't do it because my pelvic doesn't hold me still. I have a new turn to a PT about the hip problem My God how do I explain her that I feel my pelvic is not stable, so if it's not stable I shouldn't be working on the hip? Or maybe the hip joint is part of the pelvic so it's ok?Crunches I do but when I do it, I'd feel that the pelvic pulled me far, pulls me away does it sounds logical? I can't explain it ... and I'll look for this sacral bone I also feel it's moving thanks Annie you're giving me some hope when you support me, God bless you


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi AnnieThanks for having this patience with me and who knows maybe my post will help other people who suffer from it, I know there are people who are the same situation as I.I was reading one of the articles and I have these I don't know what is the second one?:BiomechanicalPain due to biomechanical injuries will usually come on over a period of time and often with increased activity or a change in occupation/sport etc. The most common biomechanical problems include:*Leg length discrepancy*Overpronation*'Twisted pelvis'*- The Chiropract said I have this but I don't know what it does- Where I can feel it rotates??*Muscle imbalances*


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Girlthe only way i knew my sacral bone was rotated was when my pt told me--that's how i found out. she examined me and felt me all over both front and back and diagnosed me.this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacrumi just looked up for you and it shows a good picture of the sacrum and other pics as well. you might want to print all this out and take it into your ortho doc appointment and maybe show your pt alsoyes i had lumbar pain as well when my sacrum was out. the sacrum connects to the lumbar vertabrae which are above it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumbar_vertebra for me, the whole area hurt terribly all the time.but i also has a herniated lumbar disc about 13 years ago so i've always had lumbar pain since then. and i also have arthritis of the spine and mild scoliosis (curve of the spine) so i have many complications.sorry i don't know anything about the iliac or the pelvis or pelvic problems, or the hip or hip joint. you should write down all the questions to ask your ortho and maybe your pt too. and i'm sorry but i don't know anything at all about the things mentioned in your last post. really wish i could help but i've never heard those terms.i understand what you mean about low expectations with the ortho appointment. i felt exactly that way too when i went for my appointment with the back specialist. but i was surprised. he was very knowledgeable and patient and answered all my questions and explained things to me. so i hope and pray your ortho will be the same way. when you go to your appointment, make a complete list of all your questions, print out all the articles you think will help explain things and think postive that he will help you. and if he doesn't, then find another doc. you might have better luck finding good docs, pt's if they are connected to a local hospital or teaching hospital or university with a hospital. my pt's were all working my local hospital. i think that's why they knew so much.about sleeping. yes i had lots of pain lying on my back. but i found lying on my side with a pillow tucked between my legs helped ease the pain so i was more comfortable and that way i was able to fall asleep. you will have to experiment with the size of the pillow---fat or thin pillow--so see what works for you. hope this helps.i ws able to get pain relief by lying on my back on a heating pad, with the lower part of my legs (the calves) lying on top of a couple pillows so my back was flat against the pad. the warmth of the pad helped ease the pain. sorry i don't have any pictures of this to send you.about crunches. my pts and doc told me not to do any exercises when my sacrum was rotated. they said it would hurt more and could even make it worse. so yes i can see why crunches would give you pain.i really hope you fell better soon and will get the help you need from your ortho. wishing you good luck---many prayers!


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie,I'm sorry to know you're having other health problems I wish you the best and and that pain will fade away much as possible. Before I'm going to sleep there is no way I can avoid thinking about what more I feel or what I can do more. I'm doing just like you- I have between my legs a pillow and it stable the hip joint somehow, sometimes I put it on the ankle area, just a bit down from the legs then it stabilize a bit my pelvic it works like a wonder. I wish I could sleep more on the back because from sleeping too much on the sides I'd feel pain in the ribs and I'd feel this pain in the sij area then I have to return back to the side, what a nightmare.In this image http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/86811561.jpg/all the big bone inside the black counter, I'd feel it moves, unstable with rotationYou had big luck the PT could feel you have this rotation, my PTs didn't check this area they have no freaking idea about these things I'm SURE....... To other thing This rotation in the sacrum, the image before was with the iliac bone I believe... If the tailbone is connected to the sacrum right this triangle bone? then maybe those were all the rotations I felt from the sacrum! is it this? I do feel rotations... Is the lumbar actually say this "straight line" if yes, when the pelvis is not stable, meaning, I'll start to feel all these movements in the pelvic and rotations with spasms like the muscles around the joint of the hip and sij, the "line" of the lumbar will move as well I hope you can understand me with this one. Yes I'll print any image that will help me to try to understand better what I'm going trough and hopefully it will help them to understand too and I don't care having it in English the problem it's not known in Israel I'm afraid!!!. Other orthopedic told me that if the bones are not broken that I don't have for what going to the orthopedic so where else I can go to put an end to my suffering? what do you think? Did you went only to the orthopedics? I thought to call to the PT asking her, if my pelvic is not stable maybe I can't work on the joint hip, I'll see... Geez too much things to think of.I believe my abds are very weak, then I must to work on it, and trying hardly to hold the pelvic stable though it's almost impossible but at least I hope I can strengthen them a bit. So there was another thing your PT did to stabilize her rotated sacrum? I'm glad at least I've got to a new points of thinking, I want to get that belt I need to be brave enough to talk with the jerk from the store so I can have the belt, he's so negative with me.I'm now in this site http://marylandyoga.com/new_page_4.htmTomorrow I have Mri for neck problems (Yes she has in that problem hand), I'll warp myself well around the pelvic, this time I'm more smart and know I'll less suffer when I'll have to lie down on my back in the machine. God bless you Annie and if you have any other thoughts please feel free to share this with me, Thank you so much, if not you, I'd never heard about some things I actually suffer from isn't that amazing I feel you're like an angel that came to help me when I'm in my lowest...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

If one day I'll get out of this, I promise to write a book, to save others lost souls with this same situation in Israel...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried to call to the PT but she wasn't there so I talked with someone else, I asked her that If I feel that my sacral bone is rotating so how I can make the exercises for the joint? She told me if the exercises will cause pain not to do it, well maybe if I have something warped around it, it will less hurt but still I will feel the area UNSTABLE, I have the feeling she hasn't clue about sacral issues. I'll try to understand how I can make my sacrum stable again if you have an idea what more to ask her that would help me Annie when you can...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here is a pdf file i just found that has pictures of how the doc, pt check for sacral rotation http://pelvicgirdlepain.com/references/Treatment-of-Sacroiliac-Joint-Dysfunction.PDFhope you can print this and take it in. it has lots of photos--lots of instructions to take to the pt, doc --sho them what to do. PLEASE do NOT try any of this on your own---you can seriously make the rotation worse or even crack a vertabrae. these manuevers must be done by a professional who is trained. i cannot stress this enough---i'm worried you will hurt yourself seriously and permanently if you do it by yourself.i'll write again a little later this morning about the rest of your posts because i have to go now---but i promise i'll answer the rest of your posts as soon as i can later today.sending you prayers--hugs so sorry you have to suffer like this.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i really hope you can get this file on your computer because it is really good---it shows exactly what the pt's did with me. how to check, how to fix it. have to go now--get back with you later--hugs..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

found this link about finding a doctor in israel-and i'm sure there are other links like this.-maybe you can search for a doc on this web site or call them? ask for a doc, pt in your area who can help with sacral rotation, rotated sacrum, hypermobile sacrum or sijd--use all those terms to help them understand what you mean. or do internet search for "find a doctor--sacral rotation--isreal" find a doctor hypermobile sacrum-isreal" etc or better yet search for one in your city or nearby cities. or call the different hopsitals , clinics in your area... http://www.doctor.co.il i really wish your doc, pt's would care enough to find a doc, pt for you. you should not have to do all this searching work yourself. it would be so much easier for them to help you--they have the connections.this ortho doc looks good but i don't know how close to you. http://www.hadassah.org.il/English/Eng_SubNavBar/TheDoctors/MilgromCharles.htmand no i never went to an ortho doc. i've heard they can help though. so can an osteopathic doc. and mayo chiro but it has to be a real good one--here they are hard to find. i just went to a back specialist doc and the pt's. although only 3 of the fifteen pt's at the hospital clinic knew how to help me. the others didn't have a clue. my family doc didn't know what to do with me either. wish this condition wasn't so hard to diagnose!!more later--hugs...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i found a some more info--websites for you:first this--especially for when your sacrum is out-- Precautions for patients with sacroiliac joint problemsIt is important to protect your sacroiliac joints while we are working to restore their normal function. The sacroiliac joints are the junction between your lower back and your pelvis. The position of your legs can affect the position of your SI joints. The following precautions will help to protect your SI joints.Don't sit with your legs crossed. Don't sit on one leg. Don't stand with your weight on one leg. Stairs: One step at a time. When going up lead with the non painful side first. When going gown, lead with the painful leg. Your leg position should be symmetrical. If one leg is elevated, then the other leg should also be elevated. If you sleep on your stomach, don't bend at the hips. If you sleep on your side, put two pillows between your knees. If you sleep on your back, but both legs up or both legs down. this is really good site, explains a lot, great pictures http://www.concordortho.com/patient-education/topic-detail-popup.aspx?topicID=42efeffce751806966f8c3919f61e50b and this site also says: "Problems with the SI joint may make sitting difficult. Pain in one SI joint may cause a person to sit with that buttock tilted up. It is usually uncomfortable to sit flat in a chair." i had lots of pain while sitting. some chairs were better than others. i tried putting a small pillow or small folded towel under one buttock (the one that hurt) to elevate it and sometimes that helped.also this site--and look at the whole site--they also have boards for people to post on, too, i think: http://www.spine-health.com/conditions/sacroiliac-joint-dysfunction/treatment-options-sacroiliac-joint-dysfunctionthis one is good info on belts. you will need two belts like it says. that's what i have--two of them. you have to wear belt 24/7 and the belt gets soaking wet while in the shower so once i'm out of the shower and toweled dry, i switch to my dry belt.i do have to remove the belt when i have bowel movement. that's what the pt said i'd have to do. but it always scares me--i'm so afraid i'll go out again when the belt is off. but so far i haven't--fingers crossed. here's the belt link: http://www.spine-health.com/conditions/sacroiliac-joint-dysfunction/treatment-options-sacroiliac-joint-dysfunctionhope all this info helps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oops--sorry i posted the wrong link for the belt--here's the right one: http://www.doctorclark.com/treatments/sacroiliac_belt.php


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

and one more really good link--just found this--it's a message board about si pain. there's a lot of good info posted by people suffering with si pain here. maybe you could post a question about how to find a good doc, pt in israel who can help you ---hopefully someone can help you with that. it's worth a try.plus lots of other helpful posts--how to sit while at work, how do docs diagnose it (that one is real helpful) etc http://www.spine-health.com/forum/pain/sacroiliac-si-joint-problems


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Annie, thanks SO MUCH, I can't thank you enough really GOD BLESS YOU!I'm going to see the file you sent, I'm sure don't do things that seems to me dangers or that I don't understand what they do but I only do the very simple things the ones I already know. The doc I'm going to is from a hospital in the center of Israel I'll look for his name on the site you found that is a great site!! and if I see that he doesn't have a clue I'll ask him TO TELL ME which doc DOES know about this problem it's really hard where I need to be kind of a "doctor" imagine that and think so hard what is wrong with my pelvic... and Yes it's seem that it's a problem that is so hard to understand I guess, but I'm glad you could found this good clinic for back problems... I entered to the doc from the Haddash link, this is in Jerusalem not simple to get there because I don't have a car and sitting for long time of period is a nightmare... how do I know if he understand about sacral rotation? I thought to myself maybe to look for an Israeli orthopedic doc who learn in America so he sure heard about this problem of this sacro rotation I'll keep looking for that and hope for a miracle...I think I'll go to the PT althought I have this feeling she won't understand me she would say like all the other PT, "Try to do it, don't worry... or Come on walk faster" and they don't understand that my situation is like someone who is 80 and I couldn't do what they asked, like with the bridge no wonder I'm now sure the sacrum is not stable that's why I'd feel the tailbone rotrating...I'm going to check all the information you have just posted, I'm collecting all what I can for this 11/27 and I have to think on a good start with the doc this is the most complicated part to explain what is WRONG in my pelvic and please don't worry in respond I'm checking this site often since I'm all the time looking for solutions about my not simple condition then I'm visitng here too...


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Annie Hi, I have now the site of the Haddash but in Hebrew and guess what?? They don't have the same information as they have on the English site WOW!!! later on I really never find any doc who knows about sacrum problems I'm so ANGRY!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

please--try posting a message on the spine health message boards--i posted the link--here it is again: http://www.spine-health.com/forum/pain/sacroiliac-si-joint-problemsyou can ask on the board if people can recommend a doc, pt in your area of israel. it's an international board--maybe someone can help. also there is an osteopath doc who posts regularly on there--in your post, ask him if he can recommend someone. he is in the usa but docs have connections all over the world. please ask him for help. his baord name is "ohiospine"here is a link to one of the threads he posted on: http://www.spine-health.com/forum/sacroiliac-si-joint-problems/failed-si-joint-fusion-0please try posting on this board. there should be people who can help and can answer your questions better than i can--lots of experienced people there.good luck! please don't get frustrated--and never give up..sending hugs and positive prayers to you.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie, you have so many great Ideas it seems I can't think of a lot of things, "new" things to do, because I've tried for more then a year to find the answers for my problems. I posted a message on other English forum and people didn't know what I can do more so, hopefully this site you gave me will help and people will know what to do or maybe they'll have more ideas... I'll keep updating thanks so much


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought maybe to send an email to the doc I'll go to, hope he won't be too upset because there are a lot docs who told me on the phone "Yes, yes don't worry I know what to do" but when I came to them they didn't know nothing about my situation. I left a message in the forum


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes--i read your message on the spine health si forum and you did a great job of describing your situation. i hope and pray someone will respond soon. it seems like most of the posters on the board are from the usa and we're about 6-9 hours behind you in time so it might take a while but hopefully your get some helpful responses.also--you mentioned one leg being shorter than the other. that reminded me of something i read a while ago about a condition called an "upslip". where one leg is shorter than the other : " What is an Upslip?An "Upslip" is when half of your pelvis (right or left) is elevated inrelationship to your sacrum" http://www.maximumtrainingsolutions.com/Upslip.htmli don't know much at all about it since that's not what my doc and pt said i have--i don't have one leg shorter than the other. but i did come across this term while researching sacral problems. it appears that an upslip can be caused by an injury although there are other causes as well--many people are born that way and scoliosis can cause it too--the link lists some of the causes. did your problems begin with an injury? that's what happened to me --my sacrum twisted and stuck out of place while i was lifting heavy boxes and moving them downstairs--lifting and twisting.anyway--here are some links and you can search for more. http://www.maximumtrainingsolutions.com/Upslip.html http://www.maximumtrainingsolutions.com/Anatomical-Leg-Length-Inequality.html http://www.maximumtrainingsolutions.com/Sacroiliac-Joint-Injury.htmli think your idea of e-mailing your doc is a good one!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i just had one more idea. during the last couple years i've noticed at least two posters on the ibs board who live in israel. i think they posted on the general discussion board and maybe also on the constipation board. i realize back problems are off-topic for an ibs board (although i find the more bloated and constipated i am, the worse my back hurts) but anyway--you might want to put a post on the general discussion board asking any israeli members if they might possibly know of any back docs, pt's in israel who could help you or if they had any ideas on how to find a good doc like that in israel--any resources--online searches--connections--if their docs might know--anything at all...also--i'm not a registered member of the spine health boards but it looks like they have a messaging system where you can send messages to other board members. you could send a message to the "ohiospine" board member--the back doc who posts there--i mentioned him earlier--and ask him if he knows of any docs in israel or how you can find a doc, etc. doctors have access to resources we don't have for finding other doctors. maybe he can help.good luck-sending prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie,Yes I hope to see someone that reply, yesterday my brother asked me "Can't you do exercises to help your situation"? I told him this is the million question, I can do exercises but I don't know if they really help me. My abdominals are very weak so I focus on them at the moment. I told him that I can't do most of the exercises where my sacrum and hip joint are not stable... you just can't do it. I'll try to message that person on the forum I saw one of his message he seems to understand a lot and I can only hope he'll know what to do with me. I'll try to look on this forum for the Israeli members and if I don't find them I'll leave a post I must to say that my hope is getting lower and lower.I'm still trying to find more orthopedic doctors that work in hospital, the doc from Haddah I wish I could go to him, but boy I know it will cost me a lot but in that point I have nothing to lose. There is another thing that came to my mind, I understand this problem of unstable sacrum bone happen to women in pregnant but I don't know how they success to fix the problem of sijd? Any ideas? I really start to believe that 99% of the docs here have no clue about Sij problems and for a back doc they never relate the problems from the pelvic to the lower back and that makes so sense based on the problems I describe. I can tell you that I didn't have any feeling of long or short leg before that mess so I'm sure the sij causes me this lots of problems... I need to check the new links thanks so much Annie God bless


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you're right about si problems with pregnancy--it's very commmon. i was thinking about that yesterday--how common it is and wondering what do women in israel do when this happens because apparently not many docs in israel know how to treat this. there must be a lot of women suffering from sijd in israel just like yourself. here in the usa and probably elsewhere, women can go to their pt's , back docs, or osteopaths and get treatment--maneuvered back into place and given a pt exercise program and possibly a belt etc---all the things we've previously discussed and shown on the links i gave you...i wonder if doing an internet search on pregnancy, hypermobile sacrum, sacral rotation, obstetrics, israel--ob gyn docs--etc--terms like that--would yield any results for you.i hope and pray your ortho doc can help. also--if he can't--yes, try another ortho doc . also, it seems there are a lot of osteopathic docs who can treat it. do you have osteopathic docs in israel?and yes--if you can possibly do it --definitely go see the Haddah doc. it'll be worth the money. you can't put a price on pain relief and getting your life back. i am so grateful i was able to get diagnosed and treated. the pain is so intense it ruins your quality of life completely. you are way too young to have to suffer like this. praying you can find someone to help you!!! God Bless!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

..or maybe you can find an israeli pregnancy forum where women would be discussing back pain from pregnancy, sacral rotations etc and find out where they are getting treatment for that.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi I did that thing in going to after-pregnant,Israeli women forum some time ago and some told me why even I asked them about this at all, this is not the right place to ask about that... so those never experienced problems with the sij good for them, I know it not happens for all women in pregnant having this unstable pelvic. Either My mom had any problems with that. On this same forum, Others told me that sij got more loosen during pregnant and they couldn't walk well they needed a belt and it was like this for couple of months more, after the pregnant, but then ALL RETURNED back into place. I don't recall well, but someone wrote me I can go to chiropractor (did it already) or to osteopathic privately to be honest there are lot of people in this industry who are just want your money and won't really help you, but maybe it helps I don't know really. I never been pregnant but I can confirm I have a mechanic problems I can feel the bones rotate and spasms... to this doc which I don't know yet what his record- I'm going to take a print with me of the bone pelvic and to show him exactly where and say what happenes to me, I must to be brave enough they don't like when the patient shows understanding boy I already got screams for one moron... I still have a lot what to read, and really trying to print everything I can, I need hardly try to get a better understanding of my situation so with that to go to the doc. One orthopedic asked me to stand on one leg I told her I can't do it she said it's because that I have depression- I told her what it has to do with that?? I never returned back to her.Annie how you explained to the doc what is your problem on the first visit? I hope it's ok to ask if not I understand... I'm so afraid this doc won't understand what I try to explain- do you know what your PT did to put into place your sacrum in general? On Sunday I'm going to see about getting to the doc from Haddash, the big question will be if he understand in unstable sacrum pelvic bones maybe he has email I'll check.I'm really so glad you could find a relief and wish you'll get better and better are you still going to the PT? Be well


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm trying to find info about unstable sij causing spasms, I'll get them as soon as the instability feeling start, I feel it in the inner part of the hip and in the floor pelvic, also around the joints this will be hard to explain to the doc.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i told my doc and pt that i had severe pain in the center and top left side of my back--left buttock. i did not have spasms but we are all different and have different symptoms. they went on to diagnose me. and they did have me stand-on-your -right leg, then on the left leg.the link i sent to you two days ago shows how they diagnosed me and what they did to fix it---the pt's did some of those manuevers you see in the pictures not all of them. please look through the whole link--it's a pdf file --it shows everything--lots of photos. and print it out and take to your doc. here is the link: http://pelvicgirdlepain.com/references/Treatment-of-Sacroiliac-Joint-Dysfunction.PDFand please--like i said before--do NOT attempt to do any of those maneuvers yourself. it is very important to stress that they must only be done by someone trained to do these things--my pt's called it "muscle energy" maneuvers. if you try to do it yourself or have someone do it who isn't trained, they can make you worse or even crack a vertabrae. and different patients require different manuevers depending just how their sacrum is rotated. what works for one might not work for another. so someone needs training. at my pt clinic of 15 pt's only three knew how to do all this. from what i've read some osteopathic docs are also trained,hope this helps. hope and pray your ortho doc can help you or at least send you to someone who can. and yes the Haddash doc is a great idea. if he doesn't understand, send him that link i just posted, and look through all those other links i sent . they may help too.good luck! and God Bless!


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll take this to the new PT as well from some reason I can imagine the look in her eyes once she see all these information from the PDF file like "Hmmm what is that" I won't do anything I don't understand thanks for the warnings I really have more hope with this doc from Haddsah I just hope I'll get to see him soon... will keep to update


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I see in the pdf file the word Nutated is that means rotration?


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I have another doubt, does your PT do what a Chiropractor do? I was horrified when he pulled my knees toward the chest and tried to make a click... I need something more soft or maybe there is no other option that these methods?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i don't really know what a chiro does--never went to one. i did ask my pt's if chiros did the muscle energy technique that they used-that is how the pt's fixed me, with muscle energy manuevers--and they said no--chiros would do something different--like you said, they said chiro methods are harder. they seemed dubious that a chiro would help. although i've read some people say they do..some of the muscle energy techniques the pts used were a bit rigorous--one i thought was going to break me apart--lol. but some were more gentle. i know they adjust their method to fit the patient and the type of rotation.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie,I have a turn to this doc from Haddash in November... I've been told his main understanding is in shoulder but we could see in his records there are sij things- it's unbelievable what one should do in order to get any helpIt seems your PT has a lot of understanding I'm SO glad for you, I wish I could find a PT who understand in sijd and this muscle energy techniques you're so lucky... I tried to keep looking for Israelis orthopedic or PT that understand in sijd can you tell me how you found this orthopedic from Haddash? I wish we could find more so I'll have more options I'll have to go now to Mri, yesterday I warped my pelvic with 3 scarfs and it held my pelvic bones better I'm going to take this with me to the Mri I have today I'll be back to talk on the other issues ... thanks so much Annie God BLESS you


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

it double my message...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've done so many internet searches in the last week that i really can't remember exactly how i found the haddash doc info--i just kept searching the internet for things like sacral rotation israel, rotated sacrum israel, sacral rotation tel aviv etc etc . you just have to keep trying different words, different terms til you find what you're looking for..glad the scarf is helping you. some people have said they've found relief by wearing a girdle or tight shorts like bike shorts--something made out of lycra or even tight denim. some people have used a wide belt or luggage strap. all this works best if you put it on while your sacrum is in place. otherwise it'll just make it hurt more. maybe your sacrum keeps going in and out of place--back and forth (hypermobile). mine would go out of place and then stick that way--it would get caught on a vertabrae is what the pt said. and then it would stay that way til she manuevered it back in place. but maybe yours keeps going in and out instead. and if you put the scarves on while it is in place, then they should work for you to hold it in place.good luck with the mri. fingers crossed all goes well. sending you hugs and prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

another thing i just thought of. after the pt put me back into place and put the belt on me, i still had a lot of pain for about six weeks afterward. the pts told me this was because my muscles and ligaments were stretched by the sacrum being out of place for so long and that it would take a while--perhaps as long as three or four months or even longer--before they would completely heal and not give me pain. in the meantime, the belt would hold the sacrum and the muscles, ligaments in place and give them support and allow them to heal. so once you have your sacrum in place and the belt on-- or scarves or whatever works for you--it may take a while before you are completely healed and pain free.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Annie,I feel my sacrum goes backward and forward, I could feel it well in the mri check had to lie on my back I knew it going to be tough- though there were less movements of it since I warped it with 3 scarfs. I felt a pain right in the sij and the usual Stiffness that makes me want to turn over my side, *I feel like these two sij don't hold the pelvic which attach it to the lower back do you feel something similar?*Exactly once I have something to hold the sacrum, there will be less pain because I believe the area is very Inflamed and that's why I'm getting this burning sensation I just need to find this PT who will understand what to do with my sacrum problems I'll keep to look for more docs and PT and hope for good...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i do hope you can find someone to help you real soon. maybe this doc in haddash or else if he can't help maybe he'll know of a doc , pt who can. glad you got an appt. with him--sorry you couldn't get in sooner.no i don't think i felt in the si joint what you described but we are all different and your rotation could very well be different than mine.i probably won't be back here today---real bad ibs day--lots of pain. please take care of yourself--sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i keep thinking about how you could find docs or pts to help you.i found this list of some of the best hospitals in israel. i don't how far you live from any of these but--if they are too far away you could always try other good hospitals.try searching on the internet using the name of each hospital and the words sacral rotation or rotated sacrum or hypermobile sacrum or sijd--sacrolilic joint dysfunction. and you might come up with docs who know about this or could treat this, written articles about it etc. maybe you could contac them or at least the hospital phone number to find out more info---all this will probably take some time but you might be able to find a doc pt to help you. you can also look at the hospital websites, do searches on it etc.hospitals:Soroka Medical Center in Beersheba, Ha'emek Hospital in Afula, Meir Hospital in Kfar Saba, Rabin Medical Center in Petah Tikva, Kaplan Hospital in Rehovot, Carmel Medical Center in Haifa and Assouta Medical Center in Tel Aviv.or maybe you could try internet israeli doctor searches..wishing you all the best..


----------

